# My husband's breast fetish. Is it weird?



## JenniferMarried36

Hello ladies!

I am new to this site but I am embarrased to talk to my friends about this.

First off I have never felt like I was good enough for my husband, I weighed too much, didn't dress sexy enough, didn't exercise enough.

My husband (like alot of men) is obsessed with large breasts and loves cleavage. He mentions he loves Christina Hendricks, Sofia Vegera, etc.

Now he gets into the habit of bringing up breast sizes in front of me, he'll see a woman on TV or walking on the street and comment like, "Wow, she looks like a DD, lucky girl." What size do you think she is hun?

I have even caught him 2 times checking out other women's bras. We were at his 2nd cousin's (Who is in here 30's) for a swim. While he was taking our son to the bathroom to get changed, his cousin left a bra on the doorknob. He casually went over, looked at the tag, shrugged his shoulders and carried on. I asked him what the hell was that about, and he said he was just curious what her size was. He said "I knew she was a D. Ha Ha. I told him how embarrassed I was. He ust said if she didn't want anyone to see it then why did she leave it there?

I found this strange and an invasion of privacy. He told me to lighten up and said there are some guys he knows who used to steal the panties of girls from one night stands and guys are just curious that's all.

He even showed me web-sites of bra size statistics around the world and how the average size is a 36D and how me being a 36C could stand to be bigger.

He is a great guy, great husband and father but to me he is just a little too breast obsessed that's all.

Am I over-reacting?


----------



## trey69

IMO I think he is being disrespectful. There are many guys who like big boobs but that doesn't mean they go around constantly talking about it to their wives, looking at someone else bra to see the size etc. Start talking about men's d*ck sizes in front of him. I'm not saying two wrongs make a right but hey, if he feels you should lighten up and its no big deal, then maybe he wont mind if you start talking about stuff too.


----------



## carras

some guys would kill for a wife w/ 36C - love your breasts - if he can't, its his loss!

However, my opinion is that there is a deeper issue here involving your feelings of inadequacy (weight, appearance, etc.) which you need to work on and discuss with him. If you feel that way, why not try to change it - FOR YOURSELF - not for anyone else. If you are happy that way, then all is good, but it doesn't sound like you are.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I do not miss being married to a man who never seemed satisfied with my looks. 

He was a breast man too.I mutilated my body with implants just to please him and make him stop with the longing comments about women with large breasts.what i wouldn't give to have my perky barely B-cups back instead of these fake-a$$ full C-cups.

Don't let his fascination with big breasts bully you into making the same mistake I made.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

And just an observation from a stranger,your husband sounds like a real pr*ck.


----------



## lamaga

Scarlet, you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## CandieGirl

JenniferMarried36 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am new to this site but I am embarrased to talk to my friends about this.
> 
> First off I have never felt like I was good enough for my husband, I weighed too much, didn't dress sexy enough, didn't exercise enough.
> 
> My husband (like alot of men) is obsessed with large breasts and loves cleavage. He mentions he loves Christina Hendricks, Sofia Vegera, etc.
> 
> Now he gets into the habit of bringing up breast sizes in front of me, he'll see a woman on TV or walking on the street and comment like, "Wow, she looks like a DD, lucky girl." What size do you think she is hun?
> 
> I have even caught him 2 times checking out other women's bras. We were at his 2nd cousin's (Who is in here 30's) for a swim. While he was taking our son to the bathroom to get changed, his cousin left a bra on the doorknob. He casually went over, looked at the tag, shrugged his shoulders and carried on. I asked him what the hell was that about, and he said he was just curious what her size was. He said "I knew she was a D. Ha Ha. I told him how embarrassed I was. He ust said if she didn't want anyone to see it then why did she leave it there?
> 
> I found this strange and an invasion of privacy. He told me to lighten up and said there are some guys he knows who used to steal the panties of girls from one night stands and guys are just curious that's all.
> 
> He even showed me web-sites of bra size statistics around the world and how the average size is a 36D and how me being a 36C could stand to be bigger.
> 
> He is a great guy, great husband and father but to me he is just a little too breast obsessed that's all.
> 
> Am I over-reacting?


No, you're not over-reacting. I would have strangled him with the cousin's bra. But that's just me. I over-react!


----------



## jman

on a lighter note, my wife is a runner so I often complain to her- tongue in cheek -that she's gone down to a 34C from 34D and I don't like it issed:


----------



## CallaLily

Jennifer, you said you never felt good enough for your husband. Is that because its how you feel about yourself, or is it that he has made you feel that way, because of his comments? 

He is being an a$$. If HE is the one who has an issue with your looks, talking about other womens boobs surely isn't helping or going to get you to do anything about it any quicker. It wouldn't me anyway. 

Bottom line, if he doesn't appreciate you at your worst, he doesn't deserve you at your best!


----------



## Cosmos

Your H is being highly insensitive and disrespectful. I would put this on par with a woman obsessing about penis sizes and continually drawing her H's attention to his supposed 'short-comings.'


----------



## norajane

> He even showed me web-sites of bra size statistics around the world and how the average size is a 36D and how me being a 36C could stand to be bigger.


I tried really hard in my mind to give him the benefit of the doubt, but THIS is simply unacceptable. Sure, lots of men have breast fetishes, but your husband goes way too far and is hurtful. 

I'd be having it out with him on how insensitive, hurtful, and exceedingly inappropriate he is about this. And tell him if he isn't happy with my breasts, I would be more than happy to deny him all access to them, _permanently_.

Scarlet, start saving up and get those implants taken out when you can. You don't have to live with them forever.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

norajane said:


> Scarlet, start saving up and get those implants taken out when you can. You don't have to live with them forever.


i wish. my poor boobies are so stretched out from implants that they'd be hanging to my hips without the implants. i'd have to get them removed then have a reduction to tighten the skin,major scarring and tons of money i hate plastic surgery.


----------



## norajane

ScarletBegonias said:


> i wish. my poor boobies are so stretched out from implants that they'd be hanging to my hips without the implants. i'd have to get them removed then have a reduction to tighten the skin,major scarring and tons of money i hate plastic surgery.


Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. And am mad at your ex on your behalf.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

First off, my husband is not a bad guy. He just loves breasts and he makes no apologies for it. He works hard, at work and at the house and is great with the kids. He buys me flowers, lingerie, takes me on dates and more.

He says he is not going to pretend to not notice large breasts on a woman since he thinks that is being a phoney. He said that is better than being in love with the "waif" look.

I am 5-3, 145lbs. I know I am at least 10-15lbs overweight. I don't like being reminded about it that's all.

I just find him always trying to guess a woman's bra size just too odd. He jokingly claims he has 90% accuracy.


----------



## that_girl

I'd start commenting on men.

"oooh his package looks HUGE! He's probably like, 10 inches, don't you think babe?"

"Omg! That guy's bulge is amazing. Lucky man! "

Then I'd tell my husband to STFU.


----------



## tacoma

I disagree, your husband is an immature ass.

No man worthy of respect would act in such a manner.


----------



## jenniferswe

this sounds a lot like my husband. It bothers me sometimes but I have so much on plate, I learned to overlook it. I won't go into how I feel about humanity. It would take to long. You too good for him. Take care of yourself and let him be a jerk. You won't be able to change him.


----------



## Jamison

Thats wonderful that your husband is a good guy, good provider, good with the kids etc, BUT that doesn't make what he is doing/saying right. Is he making comments to you about your weight? Does he go about it in a underhanded way? I think you need to call him out on it. If he is going to tell you he isn't going to pretend not to notice womens breasts, then tell him you're not going to pretend to notice how he is acting like an ass too!


----------



## pidge70

that_girl said:


> I'd start commenting on men.
> 
> "oooh his package looks HUGE! He's probably like, 10 inches, don't you think babe?"
> 
> "Omg! That guy's bulge is amazing. Lucky man! "
> 
> Then I'd tell my husband to STFU.


:lol::iagree:


----------



## AgentD

I don't think his breast fetish is odd, but the way he goes about it is disrespectful! Have you always known him to talk about boobs like this? And check out bra sizes? Or is this something new? 

Also you stated you never felt good enough for him. Is that how you have always felt about yourself in general? Or is he a contributing factor to how you feel? If he already knows how you feel and is saying things in hopes it will get you to change, then to me, its like a bullying tactic. 

Start talking about mens butts, or dong sizes. I would be curious to find out his reaction. :smthumbup:


----------



## kag123

Wow I didn't know grown men acted that way. A 15 year old boy, maybe.

Is he really that dense? Clearly he should understand this is putting you down. I am sure you don't go around loudly pointing out all of his inadequacies.

Looking at other womens bras (especially a relative!) Is just creepy.

Id be telling him he needs to go to therapy and get the F over it.

You must be very patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Or next time, when he comments on a woman, yell it out to her. HEY! My husband likes your titties !!


----------



## AgentD

that_girl said:


> Or next time, when he comments on a woman, yell it out to her. HEY! My husband likes your titties !!


:rofl: :lol:


----------



## bubbly girl

Is your husband aware that if you lose weight your boobs will most likely get smaller? Tell him to make up his mind what he wants.

He just sounds downright insensitive.


----------



## tjohnson

It is a little weird and VERY incensitive. 

As a guy I, totally enjoy admiring the body parts of women. I believe most men are the same. Having said that it is another to oogle women's ta-ta's without regards to your w's feelings. Call it fake or whatever. Restraint in this case is call respect not being Fake. 

Personally his criticisms sound more passive aggressive than constructive. 

I know of one couple where the wife would point out hot girls for him H publicly and they would make comments about it. Believe it or not have what you would call a great body but, confident in their relationship and in her skin. Most women are not that way. 

Perhaps you have made comments in the past about a women's breasts and he has made the assumption that discussing other womens breasts is ok. Since you don't think he is a jerk perhaps he does not know how much it hurts you. Some of us are clueless others just are insensitive. 

I don't think you will change his interest in breasts but, he should act in a manner that is respectful of you and your feelings. 

My wife recently commented on me checking out another women while at the beach. Candidly, i was probably looking more than i should have but, thought I was not being obvious. Regardless she called me out and I will be more cognizant in the future.


----------



## Cosmos

JenniferMarried36 said:


> First off, my husband is not a bad guy. He just loves breasts and he makes no apologies for it. He works hard, at work and at the house and is great with the kids. He buys me flowers, lingerie, takes me on dates and more.
> 
> He says he is not going to pretend to not notice large breasts on a woman since he thinks that is being a phoney. He said that is better than being in love with the "waif" look.
> 
> I am 5-3, 145lbs. I know I am at least 10-15lbs overweight. I don't like being reminded about it that's all.
> 
> I just find him always trying to guess a woman's bra size just too odd. He jokingly claims he has 90% accuracy.


Noticing and admiring large breasts isn't the problem (I'd say it's normal), though, is it? It's the _constant comments_ about them, OP. This needs to stop.


----------



## Lyris

It's not about noticing them. It's pointing them out to you and making it clear he wishes you had bigger breasts. Why would he think you'd be interested in discussing other women's boobs? It's a passive aggressive way of insulting you. 

FWIW, my husband is a total boob man, but also respectful enough not to go on about it to me. And very appreciative of mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357

ScarletBegonias said:


> I do not miss being married to a man who never seemed satisfied with my looks.
> 
> He was a breast man too.I mutilated my body with implants just to please him and make him stop with the longing comments about women with large breasts.what i wouldn't give to have my perky barely B-cups back instead of these fake-a$$ full C-cups.
> 
> Don't let his fascination with big breasts bully you into making the same mistake I made.


cant you get them removed?

i think its a shame when a woman changes her appearance greatly for a male. Its so sad i really hope no women on here get breast implants simply for there husband. 

I hope me demanding my wife shave her pubic area however is not the same thing though..


----------



## courseplotter

JM36,

Have you explicitly told your husband that this bothers you and you'd like him to stop?


----------



## FirstYearDown

Looking at his cousin's bra tag is beyond disgusting and slightly incestous. Tell your husband you wish his d!ck was bigger and watch how fast he stops this nonsense.

My husband is a breast man too, but he is only obsessed with MY bountiful rack. On our wedding day, my cleavage was so gorgeous that many of my female family members and friends complimented me on it. :smthumbup: I am a C cup.


----------



## SoWhat

I hate intruding into the Ladies Lounge, but...

what a jerk! 

I notice women with nice breasts (and, more often, nice butts) all day, every day. 
Know how often I mention that to my girlfriend? NEVER.


----------



## betrayed32

first year down, i hate to break this to you, but you are living in a fantasy world if you think your husband is only interested in your bountiful rack. I have been married for three years and thought my husband was so happy with me and only wanted or felt the need to look at my boobs (I am a 34D) but last week i found on his iphone hundreds of downloads of women with HUGE HUGE boobs. things like 34JJJ or 36K and ridiculous sizes like this. so if you think your hubby is an exception to the rule you might want to think again because this is what i thought about my husband and he has proved me so wrong and totally burst my fairy tale bubble of what i thought our marriage was..


----------



## chillymorn

that_girl said:


> I'd start commenting on men.
> 
> "oooh his package looks HUGE! He's probably like, 10 inches, don't you think babe?"
> 
> "Omg! That guy's bulge is amazing. Lucky man! "
> 
> Then I'd tell my husband to STFU.


I like your style!!!!!!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Sara8

Jennifer:

Your husband is being disrespectful.

Also, his roving eyes suggests he is a candidate for an affair.

My STBEH used to comment on other women and preen himself in front of other women all the time.

It annoyed me, but not being the jealous possessive type I let it go. 

I later learned that my husband was having and affair, addicted to porn and getting lap dances at men's clubs. 

Don't overlook this. 

Will he go to counseling about it?


----------



## WillK

Men are attracted to big breasts and a .7 hip to waist ratio. These kind of things are going to catch our eyes. We're chemically predispositioned to be attracted to having sex with a woman that will be in good physical shape to produce and feed babies. That much is normal.

Going beyond noticing is within the realm of rationally controlable behavior and his lack of control shows disrespect.

And he's a fricken moron. Want a D cup? Try a 34D bra. It's pretty much the same size as a 36C, the cups are actually the same it's just a smaller band and the cups will be a little closer together in front. Voila, you have D cup breasts!

I have another suggestion. You might remind him that he can look at anyone's breasts he likes, but yours are the only one he gets to touch and he only gets to do that when you're attracted enough to him that you allow it. Tell him that by discussing other women's breasts, he makes himself unattractive to you.

It's his job to attract you, and if you're attracted to him you might tend to try to be more attractive to him - maybe do something like wear push-up bras that will make your breasts look bigger and create cleavage... Or if you're not attracted to him, you're going to flatten em out with a sports bra.


----------



## FirstYearDown

betrayed32 said:


> first year down, i hate to break this to you, but you are living in a fantasy world if you think your husband is only interested in your bountiful rack. I have been married for three years and thought my husband was so happy with me and only wanted or felt the need to look at my boobs (I am a 34D) but last week i found on his iphone hundreds of downloads of women with HUGE HUGE boobs. things like 34JJJ or 36K and ridiculous sizes like this. so if you think your hubby is an exception to the rule you might want to think again because this is what i thought about my husband and he has proved me so wrong and totally burst my fairy tale bubble of what i thought our marriage was..


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I find it incredibly amusing that you believe you can speak with authority about a man and marriage you know *nothing *about. Do people actually believe that their marriages represent all husbands and wives? 

My husband likes *real *breasts, my dear. He is disgusted by freakishly large boobs. Sorry that is obviously not the case with your hubby. It is quite obvious that your world is nothing like my own, so you cannot relate. 

You sound like a woman saying that all husbands cheat just because hers did. Your experience is not the so called "rule" you are nattering about. It must be hard to live with bitterness and jealousy of people who have happy marriages.


----------



## Cosmos

betrayed32 said:


> first year down, i hate to break this to you, but you are living in a fantasy world if you think your husband is only interested in your bountiful rack. I have been married for three years and thought my husband was so happy with me and only wanted or felt the need to look at my boobs (I am a 34D) but last week i found on his iphone hundreds of downloads of women with HUGE HUGE boobs. things like 34JJJ or 36K and ridiculous sizes like this. so if you think your hubby is an exception to the rule you might want to think again because this is what i thought about my husband and he has proved me so wrong and totally burst my fairy tale bubble of what i thought our marriage was..


Noticing and admiring isn't the OP's problem. It is her husband's constant ogling and commenting that is the problem. It is rude, disrespectful and insensitive.


----------



## Maricha75

FirstYearDown said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I find it incredibly amusing that you believe you can speak with authority about a man and marriage you know *nothing *about. Do people actually believe that their marriages represent all husbands and wives?
> 
> *My husband likes real breasts, my dear. He is disgusted by freakishly large boobs.* Sorry that is obviously not the case with your hubby. It is quite obvious that your world is nothing like my own, so you cannot relate.
> 
> You sound like a woman saying that all husbands cheat just because hers did. Your experience is not the so called "rule" you are nattering about. It must be hard to live with bitterness and jealousy of people who have happy marriages.


Just to clarify... a "K" cup size CAN be real. And a true back ache to go with it.  
Fortunately, my husband, tho he would prefer I went DOWN to a C or D cup, he realizes that isn't possible until I can get a reduction. So, while they are "freakishly large", they are very real, unfortunately.


----------



## Cosmos

Maricha75 said:


> Just to clarify... a "K" cup size CAN be real. And a true back ache to go with it.
> Fortunately, my husband, tho he would prefer I went DOWN to a C or D cup, he realizes that isn't possible until I can get a reduction. So, while they are "freakishly large", they are very real, unfortunately.


I'm with you on that one, Maricha. My double Ds are a pain in the back, too!


----------



## FirstYearDown

I don't think most porn actresses have real boobs.


----------



## Maricha75

FirstYearDown said:


> I don't think most porn actresses have real boobs.


No, you are likely correct about that. I was just pointing out that a J or K cup size CAN be real. I know, because I am there. And I WISH I was down to C, D, or DD. But that is MY issue, not my husband's. He's happy with whatever size my breasts are.


----------



## pidge70

Jeepers! I thought I had too much with just having a D.


----------



## Maricha75

Trenton said:


> I'm a 34G. Spent most my life hiding them. Now I just go with it and when I'm 40, I'm so reducing the crap out of them (so almost did this past year). My back doesn't hurt as of yet and I'm not sure they've actually caused any problems of a physical nature but psychologically I don't know what is up. A quarter of the population worships them, a quarter of the populations hate the crap out of them, a quarter of the population worships them, a quarter of the population is glad they don't have them.
> 
> Seriously, you can never make everyone happy. You have to get to a point where you love what you have, find someone who loves what you have and you love what they have and then be willing to say for better or worse and actually mean it.
> 
> Apparently, not an easy thing to do, regardless of cup or penis size.


Yea, really, it all comes down to YOU being happy with YOU. That's all that matters.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Maricha75 said:


> No, you are likely correct about that. I was just pointing out that a J or K cup size CAN be real. I know, because I am there. And I WISH I was down to C, D, or DD. But that is MY issue, not my husband's. He's happy with whatever size my breasts are.


Roger that. Certainly very large boobs can be real, but in porno movies, boobs which are as large as yours are often fake.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I also do not think your overreacting. Your husband is being rude, selfish and very disrespectful. 

I'm very small chested, my husband is very satisfied with the way I look. I never seen him turn his head to look at other women. He's never looked at porn either on his computer. Rather he focuses his life on the children and I.

My ex h was the opposite. He was always putting me down making fun of me and how I looked. I was never good enough in his eyes. He was very unfaithful as well. I ended up leaving and a few years later I met my current husband. My ex had zero respect for me or any other woman. He see women only as sex objects and his servant. He expected me to play the role of June Cleaver, yet he thought he had the right to put me down, treat me very poorly(abuse) and have sex with other women.

I personally would not chose to stay with a man that acted like that. If he couldn't get his act together and be respectful, out the door I'd go. I'm assuming he has other issues as well.


----------



## Catherine602

What he is doing is purposefully keeping you in line by making you insecure. Maybe he is insecure himself. He is also invading the privacy of woman, objectifying women to walking breast and thinking his pleasure is more important than his self control. 

He sounds like a creep actually. I am certainly he seems nice to you because you love him but he has a problem, not you. He is not a nice man he should not be around women because he can't control his actions. Did your cousin know that he examined her bra and took an interest in her breast size. If a man examined my bra I would ream his creepy azz out and never be around him again. 

There is nothing wrong with having a preference for body parts however, there is something wrong with letting you know you don't measure up and touching someones intimate apparel. She did not put it there for his pleasure. He is out of control. 

This is what i would do. Put a moratorium on sex and tell him he needs to go to IC and MC. let him know he is the problem not you and he needs to solve it. Let him know you have put up with it in the past but the incident with the bra shows that the problem is serious and no intension of putting up with it. 

He will say the same as he has always said but keep to the script, he needs to realize he has a problem. The danger is that his behavior may escalate to doing things that are more invasive and get into legal trouble. 

How do you feel about fighting fire with fire? Penis size. What ever size he, make subtle contents wondering how large random men are. If that does not shut him up, start making comments about the ideal size of a penis for women. If that does not work, pretend to check out men and asking him how large he thinks they are. Let him know you do computer searches for pics of penises. 

This may carry it too far but take what you think you can do and do it. Your husband is not a good or nice man. There isn't a man on the planet that is not aware of a woman's issue about being good enough. There isn't a man who does not realize that it is inappropriate to handle a woman's underwear.


----------



## Catherine602

I wonder why men with a breast fetish marry women who are smaller than they want.


----------



## betrayed32

FirstYearDown said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I find it incredibly amusing that you believe you can speak with authority about a man and marriage you know *nothing *about. Do people actually believe that their marriages represent all husbands and wives?
> 
> My husband likes *real *breasts, my dear. He is disgusted by freakishly large boobs. Sorry that is obviously not the case with your hubby. It is quite obvious that your world is nothing like my own, so you cannot relate.
> 
> You sound like a woman saying that all husbands cheat just because hers did. Your experience is not the so called "rule" you are nattering about. It must be hard to live with bitterness and jealousy of people who have happy marriages.


I realize i may have come off a bit harsh with my reply. I just am coming to terms with the fact that the man i thought the world of who i thought was SO happy and in love with me and pretty much the perfect husband was in fact obsessing over huge breasts behind my back. i posted a link specifically about that and got many many replies back from men basically saying that all me do that. Also, just to clarify, the sites he was going to were of natural breasts and all the women he was downloading had natural (enormous) breasts


----------



## sisters359

Most women with breast enhancements lie about it, so don't buy that all the women he was downloading had "natural" breasts. Dolly Parton lied about it for decades! 

Honestly, as long as women keep having enhancements, men will keep thinking that abnormally large breasts are the norm. Let guys go back to jacking off in their teen years to National Geographic (and no, I don't really mean that, just making a point), and the obsession with perfect female bodies (airbrushed and photoshopped) will fade.


----------



## FirstYearDown

betrayed32 said:


> I realize i may have come off a bit harsh with my reply. I just am coming to terms with the fact that the man i thought the world of who i thought was SO happy and in love with me and pretty much the perfect husband was in fact obsessing over huge breasts behind my back. i posted a link specifically about that and got many many replies back from men basically saying that all me do that. Also, just to clarify, the sites he was going to were of natural breasts and all the women he was downloading had natural (enormous) breasts


You can come to terms with it however you want, as long you don't categorize *my *husband or marriage based on *your *experience. Surely you can find a way to heal without insulting other women's husbands.


----------



## wifenumber2

Take it from someone who is married to someone who says similar things..I've got to tell myself all the time that I'm ok the way I am. Agree with candid conversation with your husband. Also like giving him a taste of his medicine using the "nice bulge" comment so he can experience what you are feeling. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson

Over time I have come to the conclusion that the vast number of men who categorize themselves as "breast men" are pretty much knuckle draggers.


----------



## Lyris

Yeah, you can always tell the bottle fed boys...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily

TO the OP, hows things? Have you talked to him?


----------



## JenniferMarried36

I have brought up penis size with him and oh my God he wasn't bothered by it at all. He is above average, over 7" and is in good shape so he isn't lacking confidence at all.

He is just a boob freak. I've even seen him look down my friend's tops and even my own mother (who is more endowed that me). She wasn't showing them off but was bending down with our son and her cleavage showed. He denied it of course.

We have agreed that he will be a bit more discreet about it. I don't want to always hear about this girls bra size and that girls' etc.

Some women say they would leave and say he is a creep, etc but I am not going that far. His good points far outweigh the bad.

I just want to get a handle on this breast fetish a little bit anyways.


----------



## RClawson

Yes I believe leaving because of a breast fetish would be a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

FirstYearDown said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I find it incredibly amusing that you believe you can speak with authority about a man and marriage you know *nothing *about. Do people actually believe that their marriages represent all husbands and wives?
> 
> My husband likes *real *breasts, my dear. He is disgusted by freakishly large boobs. Sorry that is obviously not the case with your hubby. It is quite obvious that your world is nothing like my own, so you cannot relate.
> 
> You sound like a woman saying that all husbands cheat just because hers did. Your experience is not the so called "rule" you are nattering about. It must be hard to live with bitterness and jealousy of people who have happy marriages.


If your marriage was as happy as you proclaim, you would not be here getting advice from strangers in regard to your husband's ogling and commenting on the breasts of others. You'd have open dialogue with him and wouldn't need outsiders telling you what's normal and what isn't normal. 
Lashing out at someone because their comment hit too close to home is unnecessary.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

I guess I opened up a can of worms didn't I?

I know my husband is consumed with breast sizes. His dream girl is Christina Hendricks who has beautiful, full natural breasts, probably a DDD if you ask me.

He says he will try to tone down the ogling and the bra size questions. I don't expect him not to look but not all the time in front of me.

I am considering augmentation surgery before I turn 40.

I realise we all agree that men and women prefer natural breasts but we also have to agree that a D cup is sexier than an A or B too!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

JenniferMarried36 said:


> but we also have to agree that a D cup is sexier than an A or B too!!


I disagree. It took me years to build up self confidence of my smaller size. Due to nursing, I went smaller then before. Anytime I gain weight, it never increases my breast size.:/. If my husband said he preferred me in a bigger size, I'd pack my bags and leave. I will not have the surgery to make myself look bigger. It's not worth losing the sensations from the nerve endings. Yes, I'm one of those two sizes mentioned in your quote. I do wear padded bra's when I leave the house to look more proportioned. The up side of being small is I do not need the support at home and the undergarments stay in the drawer, even when exercising. 

My husband is very happy the way I look. At least he tells me so. He's the one who built up my confidence in the first place. Plus, being on the smaller size has really kept my motivation to stay thin and have a flat midsection.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

Yes I admit, Kate Hudson is attractive but she still went under the knife to get B sized breasts from her A cups.

I was referring to all the hottest women out there nowadays, Brooklyn Decker, Kate Upton, Scarlet Johanssen, Sofia Vergera.

Let's face it, if these women were small chested, they wouldn't be where they are today.


----------



## tacoma

JenniferMarried36 said:


> I realise we all agree that men and women prefer natural breasts but we also have to agree that a D cup is sexier than an A or B too!!


Nope, we don`t agree.

I`d say the opposite is sexier.

There are many many different people with many many different tastes.

Given the choice between a woman with D-cups and a woman with A-cups I choose the A-cups every time all else being equal.


----------



## cabin fever

Years ago I cought a dude eye phuckin my then girlfriend.  I asked what the hell he was starring at. 

He gave me the wrong answer of "her tits" 


He woke up a few minutes later, laying on the ground.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

I just think that one of the sexier features a woman can have is a nice pretty cleavage.

I find a nicely displayed cleavage very feminine and classy.

Look at Salma Hayek. How can't any woman see her as just elegant and striking.

Her breasts are to die for.


----------



## CallaLily

JenniferMarried36 said:


> I just think that one of the sexier features a woman can have is a nice pretty cleavage.
> 
> I find a nicely displayed cleavage very feminine and classy.
> 
> Look at Salma Hayek. How can't any woman see her as just elegant and striking.
> 
> Her breasts are to die for.


It seems like you are like your husband, you are obsessed with breasts. So there is really nothing to complain about I guess if he is looking at other womens breasts and their bra sizes.


----------



## sisters359

Sexiness has nothing to do with cup size. A woman who is confident of herself and her sexuality, who likes people both male and female, and who has a great attitude about life is pretty sexy whether she is an A, B, C, or D. 

In real life--outside of the movies--real bodies come in all shapes and sizes. Women who would have been considered fat by today's standards were the beauties of their age. Women that had normal bodies without surgical enhancements were the consorts of kings. The French have long had a saying that the perfect breasts just fill a champagne glass--not a very big set of boobs there. 

If you personally think large breasts are sexier, fine. But do not assume that we should all agree on what is your personal preference. Many men do *not* care about breast size; they love great legs, or a smooth abdomen, or even a big butt. It is so individualized--and even with these "preferences," all we are talking about is visual stimulation. Men with preferences date, fall in love with, and marry women who don't have those particular assets, b/c in the long run, how someone looks does not guarantee anything. 

I'd much prefer the smaller breasts of my days as a runner. My legs were to die for, and they were the result of a lot of hard work, not a surgery or simple genetic gift I did nothing to earn. So I was proud of them. My boobs are just what my genetics gave me, so I can't take pride in that--I didn't earn 'em. 

And I cannot imagine giving up nipple sensation for anything other than a medical reason (cancer, reduction b/c of back pain, etc). Wow. To think a man would prefer to look at a big boob over his wife having incredible pleasure from nipple stimulation. That's just creepy in my book.


----------



## wifey32

JenniferMarried36 said:


> I guess I opened up a can of worms didn't I?
> 
> I know my husband is consumed with breast sizes. His dream girl is Christina Hendricks who has beautiful, full natural breasts, probably a DDD if you ask me.
> 
> He says he will try to tone down the ogling and the bra size questions. I don't expect him not to look but not all the time in front of me.
> 
> I am considering augmentation surgery before I turn 40.
> 
> I realise we all agree that men and women prefer natural breasts but we also have to agree that a D cup is sexier than an A or B too!!


Just FYI, Christina Hendricks boobs are not natural. Google her before and after pics. she used to be maybe a C cup and now all of a sudden is probably a DDD or EE. Not natural....


----------



## Mrs. T

Just a little boob humor to lighten the mood...

A woman walks in a bar and orders a beer.
The bartender fills the mug and slides it down the bar.
It hits the woman's boobs and splashes all over them...
The bartender goes over, retrieves the mug and licks the beer off her boobs.
Each time the woman calls for another beer this happens.
So after the third beer, a guy decides to help the bartender out.
The next time the bartender hit her boobs, the man 
jumps up and starts to lick her breasts and she decks him!


He is lying on the floor moaning, "Jeez lady... Why do you let the bartender do it?"
"Helloooo!", says the woman, "He has a licker license!"


----------



## southern wife

JenniferMarried36 said:


> me being a 36C


I have not read this entire thread, but your 36C are the perfect size! That's what I am and, trust me, anymore than that, is too big! 

Feel good in your own skin and with what you have. If need be, keep them to yourself!!!


----------



## Lyris

Christina Hendrick's breasts are not natural.

You sound pretty obsessed with breasts yourself, OP. 

And to Sisters359, a breast augmentation doesn't mean you have to give up sensation. I've had one with the incision under the breast and have lost no nipple sensation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JenniferMarried36

Excuse me but Christina Hendricks is 100% natural.

Let's remember breasts change in size over a woman's lifetime.

Look at Susan Sarandon. She is very slim and she has to be a full D or DD. Google her and you can see that over the years she has gotten bustier. And there is no way she is fake, her breasts are very saggy. Nothing a good push up bra won't fix but it is a fact, breast size changes. She also has an incredible nice cleavage for 63 years old.

They say woman's bra sizes change 2 to 3 times during adulthood. It's just than we get complacent and don't get measured often enough.


----------



## visitor2

Obsessed with breasts = mysterious chromosonal condition called the "Y" chromosone. Uncurable. 

I honestly don't think there's anything wrong with that. Even more so because it's not like you can even change it. Guys are totally obsessed with breasts. I would guess its like women's appreciation of male butts but multiplied times 100. (Women might disagree)

But he needs to be respectful. There should be limits. For instance, no ogling women in your presence. No comments, if you mind them. And so on. 

Honesty is one thing. But you need to figure out the ground rules and keep it respectful. Some women might not mind such comments, but it would really hurt other women. And he needs to think of your feelings.


----------



## visitor2

JenniferMarried36 said:


> Look at Susan Sarandon. She is very slim and she has to be a full D or DD.


Sure, there are some like that. But breasts are fat. So women with more body fat tend to have bigger breasts, and women with less body fat have smaller. To be both slim and have large breasts is unusual. Often it is due to surgery -- men's magazines are loaded with women like that. And the number of such surgeries in the US is very high. Of course some are naturally that way, but it is quite rare.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

JenniferMarried36 said:


> They say woman's bra sizes change 2 to 3 times during adulthood. It's just than we get complacent and don't get measured often enough.


Mine changed once, a whole size smaller after nursing my first child.

I'll never have a decent size. Oh well, I don't mind anymore.


----------



## a sweet guy 30

sorry this is my first post on here i am a man with a bra fetish the difference with me is its not about the breasts its about shareing a private moment with only your wife your husband is given people like me a bad name num 1 by feeling your cuz bras just to see the cup size come on dude this is why woman thinks we are creeps and btw 36 C is outstanding


----------



## I Notice The Details

Jennifer, I think your husband is rude and insensitive with his actions and comments. Women's bodies are beautiful, but he needs to be more aware of your feelings and treat you with respect. He sounds immature to me...Just my opinion.

What would he say if he read the replies on this thread? Maybe you should print them out and have him read them. What would he say?


----------



## NewHubs

I am more of a leg man than a breast man. Don't get me wrong I love my wife's boobs...they are perfect expecially when she presses them up against me


----------



## 66impala

This is disrespectful to you and you know that, but your husband is minimizing what he is doing. 145lbs is not very large either, maybe compared to hollywood images, that are fake. 

My wife has large B's I wood say, and they are just amazing. Why would I stare at something I cant have when I can praise what I already have available to me. Its a husbands responsibility to make his wife feel good about herself.

Its all about Presentation not size.


----------



## FizzBomb

Major Zombie Thread


----------



## over20

FizzBomb said:


> Major Zombie Thread


Really...how can you tell?


----------



## FizzBomb

... Looking at the dates, how else? Thread started nearly 2 years ago - 28 June, 2012.


----------



## sm96797

My husband has a huge breast fetish to the point he convinced me to get implant three times. I went from AA to DD. Each time I was apprehensive because I'm Asian and was afraid the results would be too obvious and not look natural. When my sister asked how do I like being double d, I responded, "let me put it to you this way, I now get to suck all the d*** I want. At home and at work." She loved it.


----------



## DayOne

Return of the zombie thread.... 



RrrraaaaaaRRRRR!


----------



## Jof

IMO, you're husband should have chosen a wife with his desired breast size if that's a must have. I'm a breast fanatic and was married to a small breasted woman for 11 yrs. We divorced for many other reasons, but I was sexually unsatisfied with her small breasts. Ironically, shortly after we divorced I reconnected with my first high school crush and we began a relationship. She has a bra size of 44 DD and the most amazing thick, bumpy nipples. I am so happy with her AND her large breasts. She took a variety of top less photos for me and I only look at those pictures when I masturbate. No big boob porn needed anymore. Who does this? Who masturbates to pictures of their wife? I believe that it's beyond rare and so special.


----------



## browser

It's so freaking easy for forum administrators to use software to prevent years old threads from being posted to - sometimes multiple times over periods of YEARS- which wastes everyone's time, I don't get why they don't make the effort.

At the very least there can be a warning popup that tells the potential poster that they are bumping an old topic and are they sure they want to do this?

At which point most sane people would realize what they were about to do, and learn from it and the forum would be a better place as a result. 

But no.. that's not the way things work around here.


----------



## Haiku

browser said:


> It's so freaking easy for forum administrators to use software to prevent years old threads from being posted to - sometimes multiple times over periods of YEARS- which wastes everyone's time, I don't get why they don't make the effort.
> 
> At the very least there can be a warning popup that tells the potential poster that they are bumping an old topic and are they sure they want to do this?
> 
> At which point most sane people would realize what they were about to do, and learn from it and the forum would be a better place as a result.
> 
> But no.. that's not the way things work around here.


Just wondering why it matters if an old thread is resurrected? If the new post is genuine and on topic continuing the dialogue and will possibly generate additional conversation why should it really matter if it's in an old thread or a brand new one of the same topic? It lives or dies on its merits doesn't it?


----------



## browser

Haiku said:


> Just wondering why it matters if an old thread is resurrected? If the new post is genuine and on topic continuing the dialogue and will possibly generate additional conversation why should it really matter if it's in an old thread or a brand new one of the same topic? It lives or dies on its merits doesn't it?


I'm here to give advice not receive it. When I'm looking for threads to post to, in order to help out someone in need, and I waste 5 or 10 minutes of my valuable time reading a thread expecting to make a helpful post, not knowing at the time the original poster will never see it, it becomes an exercise in frustration and futility and it's that many less current threads I can post to and give advise to someone who needs it right now.


----------



## Haiku

browser said:


> I'm here to give advice not receive it. When I'm looking for threads to post to, in order to help out someone in need, and I waste 5 or 10 minutes of my valuable time reading a thread expecting to make a helpful post, not knowing at the time the original poster will never see it, it becomes an exercise in frustration and futility and it's that many less current threads I can post to and give advise to someone who needs it right now.


Wow ok. Thank you for your service. 😆


----------

